# Saundra Santiago auch aus der Serie " Miami Vice als Gina Navarro Calabrese " bekannt



## NAFFTIE (27 Juni 2009)

hier einpaar gesammelte Funde aus dem Netz von Saundra Santiago aus Miami Vice der Serie 111 Folgen von 1984 - 1990 in der Rolle der Gina Navarro Calabrese


----------



## General (27 Juni 2009)

Nette kleine Sammlung



 nafftie


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2009)

Nicht schlecht :thx: dir für den schönen post


----------



## JayP (11 Juli 2009)

Ja super fand "Gina" auch in Miami Vice schon toll:thumbup:

Dankeschön:3dthumbup:


----------

